# صناعة السيراميك



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أكتوبر 2006)

صناعة السيراميك​


----------



## gjaby (4 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 يناير 2007)

اخونا الفاضل هاني

مشكورا شكرا جزيلا


جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (6 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء الهدي (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alnaari (9 مارس 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## لموسي (9 مارس 2007)

الله يوفقك


----------



## مراقب (11 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohsen087 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walidkhlil55 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم موضوع رائع جارى الدراسة ثم فتح باب المناقشة


----------



## علاء الهدي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ودمنصور3 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور الموضوع جميل


----------



## ودمنصور3 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

محتاج الموضوع يدعم بالصور والفيديو لوامكن


----------



## mohamdnasr (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## tiger_2710 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عبدالله محمد مازن (21 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي هده المعلومات عن صناعة السيراميك ونرجو من الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
واطلب منك معلومات اخري عن المشاكل التي تحدث للمنتج النهائي وخاصة بعد الكبس


----------



## عمي كيل (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفيزمبرمج (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ibrahim shaa (13 نوفمبر 2010)

هانى شرف الدين قال:


> صناعة السيراميك​


تعد صناعة السيراميك من اصعب الصناعات من الناحية العملية وذلك لاعتمادها على مواد متغيرة في تشكيل الجسم السيراميكي وصعوبتها في ضبط عوامل التمدد بين الجسم وطبقة البطانة مع الغليز . اتمنى ان تفيدوننا اكثر عن هذا الموضوع.


----------



## محمد عنبه (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك يابشمهندس جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## t art 313 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ً وتسلم ايدك يارب


----------



## aidsami (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## الفقيد00 (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك​


----------



## hermione (25 مارس 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## boda portsaid (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ..


----------



## هائل راشد (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا" أخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالاه (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مانقدر نقول غير الله يجزيك الخير وينفع الأمة بعلمك


----------



## tarek495 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fuaad (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز وفقك الله


----------



## darkhack1 (18 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------

